# Notebook Kaufentscheidung [max. 900 EUR]



## AdeE (15. Mai 2010)

Tag,

meine Mutter möchte sich ein neues Notebook zulegen. Anwendungsgebiete sind Internet (chatten, surfen), Filme angucken, Office (Word, Excel) und ab und zu das ein oder andere Spiel (Anno 1404, Sims - die Größenordnung). Die Spielen müssen nicht unbedingt auf Maximum laufen, sollten aber schon flüssig spielbar sein.
Leider habe ich von Notebooks so gut wie keine Ahnung und wollte daher euch um Beratung bitten. Folgende zwei habe ich rausgesucht. 
Welche ist das bessere, bzw. gibt es weitere Vorschläge?

Samsung R580 Aura i5-520M 2.40GHz Hawk (NP-R580-JS03DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sony Vaio VPC-EB1S1E/BJ schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kriterien sind: 

mind. 500 Gbyte Festplatte
mind. 2 Std. Akkulaufzeit
zwischen 15 - 16"
max. 900 EUR
Windows 7
mind. 2 Gbyte RAM


----------



## STSLeon (16. Mai 2010)

Würde zum  Sony tendieren. Die mobile 5650 ist schneller als die 330M, aber bei Anno könnte es bei beiden knapp werden. Besondern wenn viel los ist.

Was bei dem Sony auch noch angenehm ist, ist der vorhandene Nummernblock


----------



## BlackSHeeP (16. Mai 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem MSI GE600-i5447W7P (0016751-SKU3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Superwip (16. Mai 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Würde zum Sony tendieren. Die mobile 5650 ist schneller als die 330M, aber bei Anno könnte es bei beiden knapp werden. Besondern wenn viel los ist.


 
Wenn viel los ist begrenzt sowieso der CPU und der i5 ist nicht langsam; von der Grafik her reicht auch meine Radeon M HD 4570, zwar nicht @max aber es geht... würde definitiv auch zum Sony tendieren


----------



## BlackSHeeP (16. Mai 2010)

Der Sony hat allerdings ein nicht wirklich ausdauernden Akku!


----------



## AdeE (16. Mai 2010)

Tag,

also ist es fast egal welchen sie nimmt? Der Sony hat die (leicht) bessere Grafikkarte und der Samsung eine (leicht) bessere CPU?!
Den MSI werde ich weiterleiten - ist die HD 5730 besser als die 5650?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Mai 2010)

Die 330m is an sich kaum schlechter als eine 5650, vor allem wenn die 5650 im Sony vlt. nicht auf Normtakt ist (die wird gern mal etwas runtergetaktet bei Sony) - schau nämlich mal:

Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650  bei anno1404 mal auf die 23.7 FPS bei "max" klicken - das ist eben genau dieses Sony.

Die 330m aber mit der CPU aus dem Samsung: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M  schau mal die beiden Werte über 25FPS, das ist zwar nicht das Samsung, aber die gleiche CPU. 

Die tun sich also im Grunde nix, aber im Samsung is die CPU und der Akku halt besser.


Die 5730 ist schwer einzuschätzen, da gibt es erst 2-3 Benchmarks: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730  laut denen wäre die etwas besser als eine 5650, aber nicht viel. Und getestet wurden da CPUs, die besser als im Sony und Samsung sind, also nochmal schwerer zu beurteilen.


----------



## BlackSHeeP (16. Mai 2010)

Die 5730 ist knapp schneller als eine 5650.
Konnte den Msi schonmal testen der schafft so 7200 - 7300 Punkte im 3D Mark 06 mal so als Richtwert. 

Außerdem hat er einen 5200mAh Akku dabei liegen und lässt sich für Office mit der internen GPU des i5 betreiben. Sprich in Office schafft er gute 3 - 4std.


----------



## chris-gz (17. Mai 2010)

Ich würde dir den hier empfehlen hat sich Kolege geholt und is für den Preis hammer mit 18" und Full Hd. Der geringe Leistungsunterschied zwischen Der 650gerr und der 750ger stört hier nich wenn man den Hammer Preis sieht.
Acer Aspire 8942G-334G32Bn, 46,7 cm (18,4"),W7HP | hoh.de

Gruss Chris


----------



## Intel*Bennz (17. Mai 2010)

hey...nimm doch net das acer...

das sony (welches ich übrigens fast in gleicher form besitze) ist mindesten genauso schnell, und geiler verarbeitet...Tastatur ist besser etc.


----------



## _j0e (18. Mai 2010)

Notebooks ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]
wird mein nächster  
vllt gefällt er dir auch schau ihn dir an vllt enspricht er deinen vorstellungen!
hat sogar schon usb 3.0
also zukunftstauglich - sollte ein notebook ja sein!

edit: http://www.notebookjournal.de/tests/laptop-review-asus-n61-nkmo-1114
noch ein test mit benchmark ca 8k 3dmark06 *top*


----------



## AdeE (18. Mai 2010)

Tag,

Vorschläge sind weitergegeben. Acer ist so eine Sache. Früher hat man nicht so viel gutes über den Hersteller gehört. Aber danke für eure Antworten.

Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich das Samsung Notebook.


----------



## chris-gz (20. Mai 2010)

Also hab mir gestern das größere Teil von Acer geholt und muss sagen das die Verarbeitung klasse ist. Mal abgesehen von dem Laustärkerad das zwar gut aussieht, sich aber etwas schlicht anfühlt, ist der Laptop in einem echt edlen Design. Ich spiele WoW auf Ultra ohne Probleme, ebenso wie Call of Duty MW2. Leistung satt, Design (meiner meinung nach) mal verglichen mit Modellen wie Toshiba Quosimo(hat ein anderer Kollege von mir) find ich echt edel und alles gut verarbeitet. Keine Kanten keine nutzlose Stellen, einfach edel eben. Tastatur schön beleuchtet und gut zu bedienen. Blueraylaufwerk ist beim abspielen und laden schön flott im Vergleich sogar zu meinem richtigen Bluerayplayer daheim. Display ist schön hell und (Geschmackssache, ich steh drauf) hat ne Glasfront (beim kleineren Modell weis ich nich genau obs Glaß ist sieht jedenfalls gleich aus). Einziges Manko an den 2 Laptops ist wie ich finde der Bass der mir persönlich etwas zu knapp ausfällt.

Was die Sache mit dem Hersteller angeht, mach ich mir da keinen Kopf der steht nur als Schriftzug auf dem Laptop und solange mein Garantieanspruch da is und unverschuldete Schäden versichert sind ist mir der Rest ziemlich egal. 

Ich kann dir den Acer einfach nur empfehlen weil ich finde das du für den Preis kein leistungsstärkeres und vor allem nicht in der Größe finden wirst.

Gruss Chris (entschuldige bitte das durcheinander und die Fehler in meinem Post ich war ziemlich abgelenkt dabei ^^)


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2010)

AdeE schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> Vorschläge sind weitergegeben. Acer ist so eine Sache. Früher hat man nicht so viel gutes über den Hersteller gehört. Aber danke für eure Antworten.


 von so gut wie jedem Hersteller hat man mal nix Gutes gehört oder das "Gute" ist schon lange maximal "Durchschnitt" oder es sind Ausreisser-Modelle dabei   Acer bietet im Moment für den Preis sehr gute Geräte - business-Standard sind die natürlich nicht, das ist aber auch ein Sony oder Lenovo in dem Preissegment UND der Leistung nicht. Jeder Hersteller hat inzwischen auch "billigere" Multimedia-Laptops



> Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich das Samsung Notebook.


 Samsung is seit ner Weile immer ne ganz gute Wahl.


----------



## chris-gz (21. Mai 2010)

Samsung ist ebenso eine gute Wahl da geb ich meinem Vorredner recht da ich auch das F780 Hero Modell testen durfte. Bei mir gings darum das ich einfach einen 18"ler wollte und da ist Samsung vom Preisleistungsverhältniss Gerade undschlagbar wenn man den richtigen Verkäufer wählt.


----------



## AdeE (23. Mai 2010)

Tag,

vielen Dank an alle die gepostet haben. Die Entscheidung ist gefallen, es wird das Samsung.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (23. Mai 2010)

darf man fragen warum?


----------



## BlackSHeeP (23. Mai 2010)

Hm würd mich auch mal interessieren warum 
Der Msi hat eine bessere Grafikleistung und eine längere Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## AdeE (23. Mai 2010)

Tag,

weil es alles von der Leistung (so gut wie) egal war und das Samsung dafür "rot" war


----------



## chris-gz (23. Mai 2010)

LoL das nenn ich mal ne Entscheidungsgrundlage ^^. Es is Rot...na dann kannst nur hoffen das die dargestellten Frames in Spielen sich nicht auch im Roten Bereich befinden.

Aber ich wünsche dir natürlich viel Spass mit dem Ding.


----------



## AdeE (23. Mai 2010)

Tag,

ich habe es ja nicht gekauft - siehe Anfangspost.
Btw: Die Leistung ist für die Spiele völlig ausreichend - und es wird auch nur ab und zu gespielt.


----------

